# Ruger 10/22's in stock at Walmart fwb.



## mhooligan (Aug 3, 2008)

I think I remember someone on here looking for one... They had 11 first thing this morning.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

I wish the one in Milton would get some in I don't want to have to drive all the way out there, but I probably will tomorrow 

Do you know how much they were out there?


----------



## mhooligan (Aug 3, 2008)

andrethegiant said:


> I wish the one in Milton would get some in I don't want to have to drive all the way out there, but I probably will tomorrow
> 
> Do you know how much they were out there?


$229 with the wooden stock. I would ask to see the rifle before you go through the background check. They pull the serial number off the computer, get the background approved, then go get the rifle. The cashier messed up the serial number with the guy ahead of me so he had to redo it. Also, the first rifle they brought me had a scratch on the barrel and the bag was cut open. He said sometimes the associates do that (instead of sliding the bag down the rifle) when verifying the serial numbers when the store receives it... So I had to do the background check again.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

So in the time you were there they sold 2?
Doesn't seem to promising for there to be any left by tomorrow afternoon


----------



## mhooligan (Aug 3, 2008)

andrethegiant said:


> So in the time you were there they sold 2?
> Doesn't seem to promising for there to be any left by tomorrow afternoon


I bought one. The guy ahead of me bought a rem 870. I was just pointing out that both of us had to do the background check twice and it could have been avoided had we asked to see the actual gun first (if they will even do it). I was there for well over an hour. FYI they only sell guns 7am - 7pm


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

I just bought one tonight in fwb and they had 5 left.. was $247.74 out the door


----------

